
Build a REST API in Minutes - yefb
http://okl.io
======
yefb
I'm working on this project since a month ago, as a solo founder :D. I'll be
launching in December, and would like to get prior feedback beforehand :)

How do I overlap with Firebase / Parse.com? Yes, that's a good question! And I
do overlap a little bit, but Oklio is more focused on letting you set and
design your business structure (like designing a database) and expose it in a
REST API. We'll even allow importing SQL files and transform that into a
RESTFul API, how cool is that? :D

You'll be able to define how open/closed you want you REST API to be, define
the level of authentication and even decide if you want us to use an standard
like JSONAPI in you RESTful resources.

Please join us in our prelaunch phase! I'll be giving unlimited premium access
during our beta phase, and all the kind beta testers will get an special
discount once we start charging :)

